# UEFI mode, screen resolution



## winkoe (May 25, 2017)

Installed freeBSD 11.0 on iMac in UEFI mode. Everything works fine so far, except screen resolution. Is there any point particularly to observe pertaining that boot mode ( vt / sc )?

Cancel this thread 
Thank you


----------



## winkoe (May 26, 2017)

Cancel this thread. The initial postulate does not apply. Thank you.


----------

